
BBC, Sky Have Hidden Their Interviews with UN Expert on the Torture of Assange - sschueller
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/bbc-sky-news-have-hidden-their-interviews-with-un-expert-on-the-torture-of-assange-4cb155aaf313
======
inflatableDodo
Interviewees should try and take a leaf out of Rutger Bregman's book and make
sure they have a decent record of the interview themselves, ready to release
should it be spiked.

[https://twitter.com/rcbregman/status/1098283273120350211?lan...](https://twitter.com/rcbregman/status/1098283273120350211?lang=en)

